# My slacker Megaminx last layer



## SenileGenXer (Nov 6, 2013)

I put together as a one pager like Odder & AndyK's megaminx algs.

Available online here

It's the beginners method fleshed out with a lot less repetition. The algs are short and easy. It's not going to make you faster than some of the great minxers here though I would love to see some of our great minxes give it a try. It doesn't lead into fast CFOP methods but it doesn't require a great deal of commitment either. It's so easy. Updated with 3 very sexy PLLs.

Not at all beginners but I'm still looking for clean/easy O and Q-perms that might fit.

Let me know how viewable/readable it is and if there are any mistakes. I pushed the PDF pretty hard typographically it might break on some computers.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2013)

Just read through it without a Mega on me. Your Permute Corners stuff is wrong. And other algs too probably. You said R U' L' U R' U' L U, which is a corner 3 cycle on a cube. But on a Megaminx it doesn't change the puzzle. You need to specify it's R U' BL' U R' U' BL U (I just made up that notation, not sure what the back left top side is.)
A lot of other algs you have wrong as well.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 6, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Just read through it without a Mega on me. Your Permute Corners stuff is wrong. And other algs too probably. You said R U' L' U R' U' L U, which is a corner 3 cycle on a cube. But on a Megaminx it doesn't change the puzzle. You need to specify it's R U' BL' U R' U' BL U (I just made up that notation, not sure what the back left top side is.)
> A lot of other algs you have wrong as well.



"For 3 cycles rotate the cube so the point of the U face is pointing at you. Use the right-back for R and left-back face for L"? I think that covers the meaning of the notation.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> "For 3 cycles rotate the cube so the point of the U face is pointing at you. Use the right-back for R and left-back face for L"? I think that covers the meaning of the notation.



Woops, I just skimmed it. Apologies.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks! That seems useful. I'll look at it later and check the algorithms.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Tim. If you read it wrong other people will as well. I put a little more emphasis on how the three cycle corner permutations needed to be oriented and changed the graphics so the notation might be more apparent.

Warning: The words edge control in the PDF now link to a youtube video that isn't the best & starts off very loud.


----------



## sm (Nov 8, 2013)

Good manual! Briefly and clearly.

I translated the part from my old manual about Megaminx - http://vk.com/doc185254069_237711722
I use another method to flip edges which too easy for understanding.
I understand that anything new but can to whom it is useful.

This principle I use for last edges on the Rubik's cube.

Good luck!

*Principle following:*

I put the first edge through the L-layer, and I get out it through the B-layer.
I put the second edge through the B-layer, and I get out it through the L-layer.
I put a edge to the "port" with wrong-color, and I get out it with correct-color.

That there was no misunderstanding I made video - http://youtu.be/mEov5TFbkxY


----------

